# στριπτιτζάδικο



## nickel (Dec 10, 2009)

Σήμερα ανακάλυψα και τα _στριπτιτζάδικα_. Όχι σαν... ναό, αλλά σαν ορθογραφία (γι' αυτό και η πλαγιογραφή, άσχετοι και κακόβουλοι αναγνώστες).

21.400 αλταβιστιές για τα _στριπτιζάδικα_ (σε όλες τις πτώσεις, αν και συνήθως συνδυάζονται με ανορθώσεις)
Μόλις 1.640 αλταβιστιές για τα _στριπτιτζάδικα_.

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό αρκεί για να μπουν στα λεξικά με το «(τ)» τους κι αυτά.

Διότι εικάζω ότι ο τύπος προέρχεται από την _στριπτιτζού_, η οποία υπάρχει στα σοβαρά λεξικά, στο λήμμα για την *στριπτιζέζ*, με το *(τ)* να μπαινοβγαίνει σαν μέρος της επαγγελματικής αμφίεσης της περί ης ο λόγος: *στριπτι(τ)ζού, στριπτι(τ)ζούδες* (ΛΝΕΓ).

Η κατάληξη σε –_τζού_ σύμφωνα με τα υπόλοιπα θηλυκά: _ταξιτζού, καβγατζού, καφετζού, καμπαρετζού, τεκνατζού_ κ.ά. δίπλα στα αρσενικά σε –_τζής_. (Όχι, ο όρος _στριπτιτζής_ δεν έχει την απαραίτητη διάδοση για να λημματογραφηθεί ακόμα.)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2009)

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, το αρσενικό είναι στρίπερ. Άβυσσος...


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 10, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, το αρσενικό είναι στρίπερ. Άβυσσος...



Κι εδώ έχουμε ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα της βαβέλ που συχνά χαρακτηρίζει τα δάνεια στην ελληνική. Αν δεν απατώμαι, stripper στα αγγλικά είναι και το αρσενικό και το θηλυκό. Οι Γάλλοι που δανείστηκαν τη λέξη στριπτίζ από τους Άγγλους έπλασαν διαφορετικούς τύπους ανά γένος: stripteaseur και stripteaseuse (ή strip-teaseur και strip-teaseuse). Εμείς, πολύ ωραίοι, ξεκινήσαμε με το γαλλικό θηλυκό (υποθέτω γιατί 1. η λέξη εισήχθη όταν από τις ξένες γλώσσες η γαλλική ασκούσε τη μεγαλύτερη επιρροή στα ελληνικά 2. μόνο γυναίκες ασκούσαν τότε την εν λόγω επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα) κι έπειτα (όταν εμφανίστηκαν και άντρες στο επάγγελμα) πήραμε την αγγλική λέξη μόνο για το αρσενικό. Η συνύπαρξη αγγλικού και γαλλικού τύπου μου φαίνεται λίγο παρά φύση, αλλά ας είναι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2009)

Ως γνωστόν, ενώ άλλοι αναρωτιούνται αν πρέπει να λέμε «η ηθοποιίνα» ή «η ηθοποιά» («η δικάστρια» ή «η δικαστίνα» κ.ο.κ. _ad nauseam_), οι Αμερικανοί επιμένουν φεμινιστικά υπέρ τού «I'm an actor» και για τις γυναίκες.

Πάντως, μη θεωρείτε ριγμένους τους Γάλλους. Δοκιμότατος, έστω και χωρίς παρουσία στα λεξικά, είναι ο *στριπτιζέρ* (με τουλάχιστον 190 αλταβιστιές). Βέβαια, αυτές οι γαλλικές καταλήξεις προκαλούν αμηχανία στον κόσμο που έχει συνηθίσει το αγγλικό _–ερ_ αρσενικό και θηλυκό, _στρίπερ_ για male και female stripper, δεν τα πάει καλά με _αμπιγέρ_ και _αμπιγέζ_ κ.τ.ό., οπότε ένας λέει «Ένας άντρας 63 χρόνων αναγνωρίστηκε από το βιβλίο των ρεκόρ Γκίνες ως ο γηραιότερος αρσενικός στριπτιζέρ», κοτσάροντας το «αρσενικός» μην και γίνει παρεξήγηση, σου λέει (εντάξει, ξέρω, είδε «male stripper» και μετάφρασε μηχανικά), ενώ στην ΕΡΤ είδαμε πέρυσι την «Εκδίκηση της στριπτιζέρ».


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 10, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Εμείς, πολύ ωραίοι, ξεκινήσαμε με το γαλλικό θηλυκό (υποθέτω γιατί 1. η λέξη εισήχθη όταν από τις ξένες γλώσσες η γαλλική ασκούσε τη μεγαλύτερη επιρροή στα ελληνικά 2. μόνο γυναίκες ασκούσαν τότε την εν λόγω επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα)


Η δική μου θεωρία είναι ότι δεν προήλθε από το θηλυκό αλλά απλά από το στριπτίζ, στο οποίο προστέθηκε η κατάληξη -τζής/-τζού, όπως στριπτιτζού, καμπαρετζού, ταξιτζού, ταξιτζής, ματατζής, κομιτατζής, παπατζής, γκολτζής κ.ο.κ. συν κάποια άλλα χυδαία που δεν τα γράφω γιατί ντρέπουμαι.

Προς nickel: Η στριπτιζέρ μου θύμισε ένα γνωστό μου που ήθελε να προσλάβει στο κλαμπ του μια όμορφη κοπέλα ως "χόστερ".


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 10, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Η δική μου θεωρία είναι ότι δεν προήλθε από το θηλυκό αλλά απλά από το στριπτίζ, στο οποίο προστέθηκε η κατάληξη -τζής/-τζού, όπως στριπτιτζού, καμπαρετζού, ταξιτζού, ταξιτζής, ματατζής, κομιτατζής, παπατζής, γκολτζής κ.ο.κ.  ...



Αναφερόμουν στη "στριπτιζέζ" η οποία μια χαρά "έπαιζε" ως λέξη μέχρι σχετικά πρόσφατα. Όχι στη "στριπτιτζού".


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2009)

Εγώ στριπτιΖού ήξερα, όχι στριπτιΤΖού, αλλά ίσως φταίει η ακοή μου


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2009)

SBE said:


> Εγώ στριπτιΖού ήξερα, όχι στριπτιΤΖού.


Idem......


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 11, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Idem......



Κι εγώ το ίδιο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2009)

SBE said:


> Εγώ στριπτιΖού ήξερα, όχι στριπτιΤΖού, αλλά ίσως φταίει η ακοή μου


 
ditto*, και προς το παρόν η ακοή μου δεν έχει πρόβλημα (Δε σ' άκ'σα; ), αν και δεν απευθύνονται στην ακοή, αλλά στην όραση...;)

*απ' το στριπτίζ στους Ρωμαίους:
_Ditto,_ which at first glance seems a handy and insignificant sort of word, actually has a Roman past, for it comes from _dictus,_ "having been said," the past participle of the verb _d




cere,_ "to say." In Italian _d



cere_ became _dire_ and _dictus_ became _detto,_ or in the Tuscan dialect _ditto._ Italian _detto_ or _ditto_ meant what _said_ does in English, as in the locution "the said story." Thus the word could be used in certain constructions to mean "the same as what has been said"; for example, having given the date _December 22,_ one could use _26 detto_ or _ditto_ for _26 December._ The first recorded use of _ditto_ in English occurs in such a construction in 1625. The sense "copy" is an English development, first recorded in 1818. _Ditto_ has even become a trademark for a duplicating machine.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για τη στήριξη που δεν ξέρετε ότι μου προσφέρατε. Πολλές φορές διστάζω να γράψω «Σήμερα ανακάλυψα...», όχι γιατί δεν υπάρχουν χιλιάδες και εκατομμύρια πράγματα που δεν έχω ανακαλύψει ακόμα και δεν προβλέπεται να ανακαλύψω ποτέ, αλλά γιατί πάντα σε μια γωνιά του μυαλού κρύβεται ο φόβος ότι θα κάνω κάποια πατάτα του είδους «Σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει διαφθορά στην πολιτική» ή «Σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι κυκλοφορεί και η ορθογραφία _ορθοπαιδική_», οπότε θα γελάσει και το κατάλευκο κατσίκι, όχι μόνο το παρδαλό. Δίστασα να αποκαλύψω ότι δεν είχα ξανακούσει το _στριπτιτζάδικο_, αλλά, αφού κι εσείς δεν είχατε ακόμα ακούσει τη _στριπτιτζού_, τι να σας πω, νιώθω πολύ ανεβασμένος. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Πάντα αναρωτιόμουν* τι στο καλό competitive edge προσφέρει σε κάποια market segments (αμνοερίφια κλπ) ο προσδιορισμός «ντόπιο».





*Μην απαντήσετε, σχήμα λόγου είναι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

Εγώ όμως αναρωτιέμαι: το ενωτικό είναι του συντάκτη ή ξέφτι στον τοίχο;
(Μην απαντάς. Θα είναι τρελό αν ξέρεις. Εκτός αν το έγραψες εσύ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2012)

Είναι ενωτικό ή παύλα συλλαβισμού;


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι ενωτικό ή παύλα συλλαβισμού;


Να ανοίξουμε νήμα με το ερώτημα: ως επιμελητής τυπογραφικών δοκιμίων διορθώνετε σε _στριπ-τιζ_ τον αυτόματο χωρισμό _στρι-πτίζ_ που βρίσκετε στο τέλος μιας γραμμής; (Εγώ, ναι.)


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά στη λέξη στριπτιζάδικο κάνεις το ίδιο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ναι, αλλά στη λέξη στριπτιζάδικο κάνεις το ίδιο;


Με ρούμπωσες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ όμως αναρωτιέμαι: το ενωτικό είναι του συντάκτη ή ξέφτι στον τοίχο;
> (Μην απαντάς. Θα είναι τρελό αν ξέρεις. Εκτός αν το έγραψες εσύ.)


Κι όμως το 'ξερα! Όχι το γιατί μπήκε ενωτικό, αλλά ότι θα τσίμπαγες — γι' αυτό κι ανέβασα τη φωτό! :twit:


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 12, 2012)

Μπορεί να είναι στο ίδιο πνεύμα με το σου-τιέν.

Η φωτό τα σπάει. Στηρίξτε τα ντόπια προϊόντα κι έτσι. :up:


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Eπίσης, η φωτό είναι σοβαρή προσπάθεια για την απόδειξη της ελληνικής καταγωγής της λέξης στριπτίζ, δείχνοντας μας ότι αποτελείται από δύο συνθετικά, το πρώτο η λέξη στρίβω, παραπέμπει στους χορευτικούς στροβιλισμούς των εκδυαστών, για το δεύτερο -πτιζ- διίστανται οι γνώμες, είτε είναι η πτήση-περιγραφή της χορευτικής κίνησης είτε η πτήση- πνευματική ανάταση των θεατών.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> ...στους χορευτικούς στροβιλισμούς των εκδυαστών...


Χριστέ μου! Των εκδυομένων, ίσως; Ή των εκδυτών, αν φτιάξουμε κάτι στα χνάρια των επενδυτών; :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Συγγνώμη με παράσυρε το αγγλικο ecdysiast με ολίγο απο τους εκβιαστές.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Η φωτό τα σπάει. Στηρίξτε τα ντόπια προϊόντα κι έτσι. :up:


Άλλωστε είναι γνωστό απεξαπανέκαθεν ότι τρία πράγματα αξίζουν εντόπια: το σουβλάκι, ο χαλβάς και το στρινγκ!


----------

